# Hocus .22 Focus



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

My oldest daughter has expressed the want to shoot some rimfire .22LR competitions. Engagement ranges will be from 10 yards to 200 yards. The first picture is her stock Savage MKII in OEM wood stock. The second picture is the same Savage MKII installed in a Rhineland Arms scorpion stock. The rifle sports a Harris bipod, Buris XTR rings and a Burris XTR II, 2-10x with G2B mil dot ret. It's gonna be a tack driver. Ammo being shot through this rig will be subsonic. I know that sounds strange, but subsonic ammo is actually more accurate at extended ranges because it does not have a destabilization within the shooting distance that the competitions will be shot at.


----------

